# 3 different air carvers..which one?



## ldubia (Dec 25, 2012)

My wife wants to get me one of these in the morning and wants to know which I should decide upon.  Does anyone have any information on which might be better?

There is the *NSK Presto*
*Shofu Air Lab Z*
and the *Power carver 400xs*.

Any help would  be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have the NSK Presto an oil free compressor. It is handy having 1.6 mm bits easily changed.

It uses around 35 psi and is very quiet in operation 41/2 inches in length, runs at about 350.000 rpm. I was influenced by a guy from Arizona who makes incredible pierced thin shapes

Not familiar with the others, my purchase was made in America for less than most anywhere, the guy had a German name and was located in Florida. Found it on Google.

Savings great easy to change bits.

Have fun I do.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## ldubia (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Peter.  I have considered all of them for speed, ease of use, ease of bit changing, and most importantly, cost.I think I have made the decision to get the NSK Presto.  I have tried that one with J. Paul Fennel in a class and loved it.  Just wanted to check out the options.

Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, Happy Hanukkah, or whichever holiday people enjoy.
May you all have a great one.


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 25, 2012)

We have the NSK Presto, with a regulator. Very happy with it.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 25, 2012)

This stimulated my interest and found Treeline USA in Utah has like a small Router Holder for the Presto, it is a must for me at around 40.00 dollars also their price on the Presto is best around that I found.

Paul Fennell came as a guest of Richard Raffan to our Wood Guild for a night of demoing whilst he was in Australia doing his thing around the country. I was dismayed at one of Pauls Pics around his house in Arizona the Rattlesnakes he frequently finds on or around his front or back door mats. Simply gobsmacked by his piercing and fine wood turning. Quite a sea change his previous occupation as a Physicist. Recommend folks having a look on his web site under his name I saved well over a hundred dollars on his price for the unit back when.

Let us know how you went.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 25, 2012)

here is another one and they have other accessories and info. 
High Speed Engraving and Carving Tool
Was thinking of this one, before I got sidetracked in to turning and pen making!:biggrin:
:clown:


----------



## AKPenTurner (Dec 25, 2012)

I've used the Power Carver 400k with excellent results. It's practically silent, works very well and is as easy as drawing. 

I haven't used anything else, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but I have absolutely no complaints and if needed, would certainly buy another.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 25, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> here is another one and they have other accessories and info.
> High Speed Engraving and Carving Tool
> Was thinking of this one, before I got sidetracked in to turning and pen making!:biggrin:
> :clown:



I bought a turbocarver years ago.  If I were buying today, I would not buy a turbocarver.  Fortunately I've never needed service on it.  I've heard some major horror stories about trying to get the turbine replaced.

The NSK is popular with members of my turning club.  Seems like the big AAW names are using NSK these days  (Fennel, Pho, Nish).  Having had a chance to try the NSK, I would seriously consider getting one if my turbocarver ever bit the dust.  Replacement turbines are not cheap and if you use it a lot you will need to replace the turbine.  Seems like an annual expense for the hard core carvers that I know.

Ed


----------



## ldubia (Dec 26, 2012)

turbines may be expensive but at one a year, I could live with that.  I have decided on the NSK as it seems to be the cheaper of the two high end units while still being of good quality.  I wanted to get the best I could so it would last a long time.


----------

